

Apple clobbers the competition: The carnage of Apple’s spectacular success - charlief
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apples-destructive-power-2010-09-24

======
allenp
Kind of meta but I thought the stock quotes (which are just text in the
article) changing in real time was both distracting and oddly intriguing.

